# Raw Beef & Fat Ok?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It would not be a balanced diet by itself, but I bet the dogs enjoyed it as a treat! Muscle meat is central to most raw and home cooked diets - even those based on raw meaty bones need much more meat than bone. Mine love ground beef, and it can be very good for them - I think it is a good idea to feed a range of different proteins. If you are feeding just home made, you need to balance potassium and calcium by including bone or another calcium source, and include a small amount of organs as they provide vitamins and minerals not found in bone and muscle. An occasional meal of just muscle meat will do no harm, though, and on this occasion may save having to wash the floor, too!


----------



## PrettyPartis (Sep 5, 2017)

fjm said:


> It would not be a balanced diet by itself, but I bet the dogs enjoyed it as a treat! Muscle meat is central to most raw and home cooked diets - even those based on raw meaty bones need much more meat than bone. Mine love ground beef, and it can be very good for them - I think it is a good idea to feed a range of different proteins. If you are feeding just home made, you need to balance potassium and calcium by including bone or another calcium source, and include a small amount of organs as they provide vitamins and minerals not found in bone and muscle. An occasional meal of just muscle meat will do no harm, though, and on this occasion may save having to wash the floor, too!


Thank you for the reply. I know it's a pretty complicated endeavor to get everything right. That's one reason we've not went totally raw yet. The 2 older ones are just about 10 months, and then a 4 month old, and my goal is to feed a lot of raw by the time they're a year old. Right now we've just been giving them a chicken foot or a half for the smaller 2, 2 or 3 times a week. We still keep their top quality dry food out for them all the time, so that's what they mostly eat.


----------

